# Thoughts on this offer - Etihad M2



## Bobmcbob (Jan 23, 2019)

I work in in financial services in the UK on 120k p/y, have this offer on the table. I have 15 years experience in my field. 

My feeling is this offer is not worth moving for as it’s actually would mean I’d save less than I do in the UK! Done the suns on this site, is there something I’m missing?

22k basic
13k housing
3k other 

38k total per month.

+20k one off moving amount

+36k schooling per year

I have one baby and a wife. Thoughts on the offer?

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You are right - if you were on £120k in the UK, you shouldnt expect less than the equivalent in the UAE.

Remember the state of Etihad at the moment and decide if you want to give up a stable job in the UK for joining an organisation thats lost $1.5 billion in 2017, and has a habit of cutting ex-pats first.


----------



## Bobmcbob (Jan 23, 2019)

Agreed, these echo thoughts also. 
In the small print they only have 21days paid notice period, in event of they terminating the contract, doesn’t inspire confidence.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Bobmcbob said:


> In the small print they only have 21days paid notice period,


Thats perfectly normal as its in effect, 30 calendar days which would be appropriate with the salary offered.


----------



## Bobmcbob (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks, that answers my question. Role is clearly a step down pay wise on what I currently have. 

Will politely decline, to match current salary has to be 45k, and that excludes my current bonus and other perks such as pension and a stable job with a 3 month notice!


----------

